# Milwaukee multimeter?



## Stevejoe11 (Apr 14, 2013)

Looking around for a reliable meter that will last a good long while and came across this: 
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/milwaukee-ac-clamp-meter-hvac/912077

I know milwaukee makes good stuff depending on the type of tool... was wondering if anyone has one of these and whether or not it would be a good purchase. Primarily for residential use.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Stevejoe11 said:


> Looking around for a reliable meter that will last a good long while and came across this:
> http://www.homedepot.ca/product/milwaukee-ac-clamp-meter-hvac/912077
> 
> I know milwaukee makes good stuff depending on the type of tool... was wondering if anyone has one of these and whether or not it would be a good purchase. Primarily for residential use.



I have not heard anything bad about them,,How much would a Fluke with the same stuff cost?

Welcome to ET..:thumbup:


.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

> rated CAT III 600V for improved safety;


Thats a no sale for me.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> I have not heard anything bad about them,,How much would a Fluke with the same stuff cost?
> 
> .


The Fluke model that matches this Milwaukee (Almost exactly) is the Fluke 902. Sells for about $299 new, verses the Milwaukee at $249.


----------



## FanelliBT (Dec 14, 2012)

Voltage Hazard said:


> The Fluke model that matches this Milwaukee (Almost exactly) is the Fluke 902. Sells for about $299 new, verses the Milwaukee at $249.


Is that match rated at cat IV most fluke stuff I have owned has been rated higher then that Milwaukee tester. After watching a demo of what can go wrong with testers in a panel I won't use any tester rated lower then my fluke


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

FanelliBT said:


> Is that match rated at cat IV most fluke stuff I have owned has been rated higher then that Milwaukee tester. After watching a demo of what can go wrong with testers in a panel I won't use any tester rated lower then my fluke


No. The Fluke 902 is CAT III 600V. You need a Fluke 374 or greater clamp to move into CAT IV 600V with a Fluke model. 

But, the Milwaukee model that the OP linked to had temperature on it. There is not a Fluke Clamp meter, with temperature, that is CAT IV rated. If you want a Fluke, CAT IV, and temperature, you are out of luck. Klein has a CAT IV with temperature for about $140. But, now I've opened the door for insults. Do a search for a Klein CL1300 or 2300, and you will see some CAT IV meters with temperature, for under $200. I'm not aware of anyone who does a CAT IV clamp, with temperature, other than Klein. But, there may be one out there somewhere.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I could just google, but how does the temperature sensor work? Infrared sensor?


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Voltage Hazard said:


> The Fluke model that matches this Milwaukee (Almost exactly) is the Fluke 902. Sells for about $299 new, verses the Milwaukee at $249.


Fluke 902 is $360 in Canada... $299 in USA. (myflukestore.com)

Milwaukee 2236 is $249 in Canada (homedepot.ca)... $135 in USA. (Amazon.com)

Pricing is often vastly different in the two countries.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

I missed that the original post was from Canada.

That makes a big difference on the price comparison.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Depends on what your using it for. I have one but I only use it for resi service, I have no need for a more expensive meter doing that nor do I want to carry a more expensive one in my everyday tools. Its a good mid priced meter for what its intended to do. And it looks cool because it says Milwaukee.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I thought about getting one but the leads looked crappy and I realized I have enough fluke stuff and that I didn't need to waste money on possible crap.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> I thought about getting one but the leads looked crappy and I realized I have enough fluke stuff and that I didn't need to waste money on possible crap.


Flukes are Ugly, Yellow is for Hacks.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Goldagain said:


> Flukes are Ugly, Yellow is for Hacks.


I have to have a hacky meter to fit my hacky self while hacking it up with PLC's, motors and instruments :thumbup::yes:


----------



## woodhouse (Nov 28, 2009)

i have the fork meter version and i would say get the fluke...

i love milwaukee products, but not the tester, it has some great features like built in no contact tic traser, and a built in LED light, and backlight screen. BUT
it has crapped out on me twice and is currently at milwaukee for warranty service


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

woodhouse said:


> i have the fork meter version and i would say get the fluke...
> 
> i love milwaukee products, but not the tester, it has some great features like built in no contact tic traser, and a built in LED light, and backlight screen. BUT
> it has crapped out on me twice and is currently at milwaukee for warranty service


I have fork meter too. I really liked the meter but the leads are cheap and the switch is poorly constructed. Instead of being recessed it protrudes. Replaced the switch once already and it needs to be replaced again. Not even going to bother replacing it, even though it's only a $3 part. POS is in the tool graveyard at the shop now.

Only reason I got it because at the time I bought it I got a free M12 screwdriver kit with the purchase. 

I will stick with the T5-600 for now.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I also had a Milwaukee fork. It looked like literally everything I wanted in a tester. Found that it was slow to read on all values. The voltage reading was sometimes inaccurate by as much as 10%. The continuity function would not operate where my T+Pro indicated continuity.

At the end of the day, I just didn't trust it. Not even worth attempting to warranty.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Big John said:


> I also had a Milwaukee fork. It looked like literally everything I wanted in a tester. Found that it was slow to read on all values. The voltage reading was sometimes inaccurate by as much as 10%. The continuity function would not operate where my T+Pro indicated continuity.
> 
> At the end of the day, I just didn't trust it. Not even worth attempting to warranty.


Figures, they cant even get their powertools right anymore and that is what Milwaukee was known for. At least when it was a north american company anyways.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> Figures, they cant even get their powertools right anymore and that is what Milwaukee was known for.


Yeah, and let's not stop at bashing tool companies that want to branch out.........

Who wants to buy a phone from a computer company that can barely sell computers? Apple was failing miserably at their flagship computer, so how can they possibly think they can branch into phones and be successful? That stupid iPhone will never take off...........


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Yeah, and let's not stop at bashing tool companies that want to branch out.........
> 
> Who wants to buy a phone from a computer company that can barely sell computers? Apple was failing miserably at their flagship computer, so how can they possibly think they can branch into phones and be successful? That stupid iPhone will never take off...........


The company that makes my phone also makes dishwashers and I love it...in my personal experience Milwaukee is not doing a very good job of making anything well lately from what I am seeing and hearing. I have no problem with a powertool company making multimeters, just do it properly.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Yeah, and let's not stop at bashing tool companies that want to branch out....


 What makes people think you're an employee is that you're so quick to defend any criticism of these companies, no matter how valid it is, while at the same time you dump all over Fluke despite the fact that they have a long history of really solid equipment.

It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Big John said:


> What makes people think you're an employee is that you're so quick to defend any criticism of these companies, no matter how valid it is, while at the same time you dump all over Fluke despite the fact that they have a long history of really solid equipment.
> 
> It doesn't make any sense.


John,

So am I a Milwaukee employee now? All I'm saying is any company can branch out into other areas, and be successful. I don't care who it is. They can easily crash and burn too. If the product is junk, I won't defend it. But, I will defend when people who haven't tried it, or even hold it in their hand, say it is junk because of the company name. I know you have tried this meter, and say it is junk, and I respect your opinion. But, I was commenting on a post that is must be junk based on the quality of their power tools. I have never tried this meter, so I can't say if it is junk or not. Based on your experience, it probably is. But, it get upset when someone who has no experience with it, calls it junk.

As for Fluke, I haven't really dumped on them very much. I own several Flukes, and like them, as I have said in the past. The only complaint I ever have about Fluke is there extremely high prices, even on their made in China products. I also hate that they hide the fact that these are made in China, and lead us to believe they are USA made. They have good products, I just don't like their business practice. I can't think of any time that I've said Fluke made a bad product, and dumped on them for that.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Yeah, and let's not stop at bashing tool companies that want to branch out.........
> 
> Who wants to buy a phone from a computer company that can barely sell computers? Apple was failing miserably at their flagship computer, so how can they possibly think they can branch into phones and be successful? That stupid iPhone will never take off...........



I have no problem telling my Milwaukee tool rep to stick with tools, not meters.
He usually gives me free tools anyway. He agrees, that are trying to conquer DeWalt, not Fluke.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> I just didn't trust it.


That's unacceptable with a voltage tester.

Stick to power tools Milwaukee.

That's why I like Makita, they stick to what they are good at, power tools, not peddling cheap test equipment or crappy re-brand hand tools.


----------

